# W Yorks Get Together



## Cathryn (13 Oct 2008)

Okay, you lovely people. There was talk over the summer of a Leeds get-together and I think we should make it happen!! The difficulty (for me) is lack of weekends (one free weekend before Chrimbo which is ridiculous) so I'm proposing a school night and just meeting for drinks. Or is that wrong?

All Yorkshire people welcome! Leeds, York, Bradford, Tadcaster etc

So...when? How are people fixed w/c 10th November? Gives us a few weeks to sort diaries, and which night? 

Where? Arch suggested Tadcaster as easy for everyone to get to. I'd suggest the Adelphi in Leeds if there aren't many Yorkites coming but open to suggestions!


----------



## HelenD123 (14 Oct 2008)

Why just go for drinks? Get your lights out and and ride into the night like us East Yorkshire folk!


----------



## Bokonon (14 Oct 2008)

As Helen says, put on some lights and ride into the night. Or at least ride from the early evening to the late evening. Assuming most people will be in or near the city centre during the day, how about meeting in a pub in the centre and then setting off for a 10-20 mile ride once everyone* has gathered at say 18:00. w/c 10 Nov is good for me, but probably not the Monday.

*I am assuming that this momentous event will have a huge turn out!


----------



## Danny (18 Oct 2008)

It could be quite cold at night by November and will certainly be very dark  

Or am I being a wimp?


----------



## colly (18 Oct 2008)

I would be up for this, be it just for a couple of drinks or a night ride as well.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Oct 2008)

Danny, I'm with you. Cold dark rides for 'fun' aren't my bag. So we'll sit in a pub and drink red wine and will look after everyone else's bags!!


----------



## marinyork (20 Oct 2008)

Night rides are great fun. Anyway I'm South Yorkshire but envious of some of the great rides round there. I know someone who lives in North Leeds who doesn't seem to appreciate the amazing places on his doorstep by bike.


----------



## Chris James (20 Oct 2008)

To be fair, Sheffield has great cycling on it's doorstep too. At least as long as you don't head East!


----------



## marinyork (20 Oct 2008)

Chris James said:


> To be fair, Sheffield has great cycling on it's doorstep too. At least as long as you don't head *East*!



. I live on that side. Not too fond of Tadcaster but it has the hallowed Sam Smith Brewery.


----------



## Bokonon (20 Oct 2008)

Not only will November nights be dark (as they are in all other months) and cold, but they will also, in all probability, offer wind and rain or possibly even snow. And you want to sit in the pub drinking? Where is people's sense of adventure?


----------



## Amanda P (20 Oct 2008)

DannyG and Cathryn, you're wimps.

You don't have to spend all evening cycling in the cold and wet. Who knows, it might be one of those beautiful crisp, clear nights with a bright moon and fantastic stars. And if it isn't, you'll feel you've earned your drink when you reach the pub.

I think you'd have enjoyed the East Yorks posse's outing the other week: about forty minutes cycling, was it? - then a pub stop, then twenty minutes or so back. No big deal, but we mostly agreed that if we hadn't been out doing that, we'd have been sat in front of screens of one sort or another for the evening.


----------



## HelenD123 (21 Oct 2008)

And we enjoyed it so much we're doing it all again tomorrow night!


----------



## Bokonon (30 Oct 2008)

Cathryn et al - do we still intend to do a meet up? As some people seem disinclined to cycle in the evening then maybe just do the pub, as long as it is near the railway station - makes getting home with the bike after a few drinks easier. Could then do a weekend ride, if anyone is interested.


----------



## colly (31 Oct 2008)

W/C the 10th Nov was suggested. How about Sunday 9th or for a ride ?
Any suggestions as to where might be convenient to meet up and so on ?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2008)

colly said:


> W/C the 10th Nov was suggested. How about Sunday 9th or for a ride ?
> Any suggestions as to where might be convenient to meet up and so on ?


Ah, well if you are talking about a daytime ride, that's different! It probably wouldn't be convenient for a lot of you guys, but meeting up in Hebden Bridge would be _extremely_ convenient for me ! There's a direct train from Leeds if you didn't want to ride or drive over.

Loads of nice hills and valleys in these parts away from traffic and I know all of them so I could take you on a little guided tour. 

If you haven't been over here before, this picture will give you a taste of the local scenery...


----------



## marinyork (1 Nov 2008)

Quiet roads? When I went up in that direction I thought the traffic levels were absolutely horrific! Sounds good to me but Hebden Bridge is an extremely long way from Leeds!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2008)

marinyork said:


> Quiet roads? When I went up in that direction I thought the traffic levels were absolutely horrific!


Yeah, the A-roads in the major valleys _are_ busy, especially at certain times. I pretty much stay clear of them. I tend to use the network of little lanes which go along, up and over the hills. This kind of thing...







That is on the route I'd suggest if anybody did want to come over. And that is the kind of valley I like, not the ones from Halifax to Todmorden, or Littleborough to Burnley.

The A-road to Keighley is fine if you only go as far as Oxenhope (assuming you avoid school and work runs, and the worst of weekend traffic).



marinyork said:


> Sounds good to me but Hebden Bridge is an extremely long way from Leeds!


Well at least it actually is in West Yorkshire, unlike York and Tadcaster - the thread title was about a West Yorkshire get-together, not a Leeds get-together, and certainly not a North Yorkshire get-together 

It wouldn't be a nice run over from Leeds by bike but it's only an hour from Leeds by train, and probably less than that by car.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Nov 2008)

Chris James said:


> To be fair, Sheffield has great cycling on it's doorstep too. At least as long as you don't head East!



no, you need to head west.
Load o' pints in the fox house then a race to hunters bar?


----------



## marinyork (1 Nov 2008)

bonj said:


> no, you need to head west.
> Load o' pints in the fox house then a race to hunters bar?



Hehe, I haven't done Hathersage Road for a while. Did a stretch that was fairly decent gradient downhill for about 4 miles recently. 



ColinJ said:


> That is on the route I'd suggest if anybody did want to come over. And that is the kind of valley I like, not the ones from Halifax to Todmorden, or Littleborough to Burnley.
> 
> The A-road to Keighley is fine if you only go as far as Oxenhope (assuming you avoid school and work runs, and the worst of weekend traffic).
> 
> ...



I think the person I knew lived on Keighley Road in some terraces up the hill. Been through Todmorden. I quite agree about Tadcaster and there is little there imho and certainly no hills!


----------



## bonj2 (1 Nov 2008)

marinyork said:


> Hehe, I haven't done Hathersage Road for a while. Did a stretch that was fairly decent gradient downhill for about 4 miles recently.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the person I knew lived on Keighley Road in some terraces up the hill. Been through Todmorden. I quite agree about Tadcaster and there is little there imho and certainly no hills!



thing i like about the fox house to hunters bar route is it's constant downhill but it's nice and LONG - about 7 miles in under 15 mins


----------



## colly (1 Nov 2008)

Well I wouldn't mind travelling over to Hebden Bridge to sample the delights of the hills there. Not sure I would ride over though. I have a feeling by the time I got there I would be whacked, never mind a ride then a long trip back again.
I do have a large-ish van which could take several bikes in the back if anyone else wanted to travel over from Leeds. Only two other seats though so if there were more bods to go another vehicle would be needed.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2008)

*(West!) West Yorkshire ride (or hilly walk) anybody?*

I don't know if you ended up having your (East of) West Yorkshire get-together or even your (North, rather than) West Yorkshire get-together, but if any of you fancy taking me up on my offer to guide you round some of the nicer bits of (West) West Yorkshire, just let me know! 

The weather this weekend is forecast to be grim, but I'm free the following 4 weekends if anybody fancies it? Hopefully we'll get at least one more reasonable weekend before Christmas!


----------



## colly (20 Nov 2008)

The weekend of the 7th is earmarked for a ride around Saddleworth and Holme Moss. 

Other than that I would be ok for the 14th Dec.or even the 30th of this month. (Always assuming I am give time off for good behavior that is)

See if anyone else is interested.

What sort of distance were you thinking on doing? 
Your answer will decide whether I ride over or drive.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2008)

colly said:


> See if anyone else is interested.
> 
> *What sort of distance were you thinking on doing? *
> Your answer will decide whether I ride over or drive.


Well, the shortest loop I was thinking of is 29 hilly miles, but there are numerous variations which could take it up to 35, 40 or 50 miles (say) with even more hills. There's a nice cafe at Wycoller village which would probably be open if we fancied calling in there. The main concern (other than the weather) would be the limited hours of daylight. In my current state of finess, I'd probably only average about 11-12 mph on those hills. We'd have to allow for any stops and potential mechanicals so it would be best to set off relatively early, say 09:00 10:00 (PS if the ride goes ahead, it's going to be a shortish one so we don't need to set off early).

*AndyH* (_andy1_) - I know you're lurking out there somewhere! Have you got your new bike yet, and if so, would you fancy coming along ?


----------



## colly (21 Nov 2008)

30 miles or so? 
Well I doubt I will be riding over. Might be ok in the summer but when it's cold.....................nah.
Also the roads over from Leeds to your part of the world are usually busy, even on a Sunday so I would NOT enjoy that.

So if anyone wants a lift from the Leeds area let me know.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2008)

colly said:


> 30 miles or so?
> Well I doubt I will be riding over. Might be ok in the summer but when it's cold.....................nah.
> Also the roads over from Leeds to your part of the world are usually busy, even on a Sunday so I would NOT enjoy that.


That makes sense. So, if we were doing just the shorter loop, we could have a more civilised start time of 10:00 .

What I have in mind is Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Haworth, Oakworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Wycoller (cafe), Trawden, Coldwell, Widdop, Hebden Bridge.











33 miles, 4,000 feet of climbing, some steep (53 km, 1,250 m).


----------



## colly (21 Nov 2008)

Looks like a blinder to me. 

Just set the date to suit.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2008)

colly said:


> Looks like a blinder to me.
> 
> Just set the date to suit.


Let's leave the final decision a few days to see what the weather is doing. If it looks likely to be okay, we could make it next Sunday (30th November)?

I'll see if I can get a few people to come along.

*Anybody else fancy a nice half-day ride in the South Pennines?* As mentioned above - we won't be going very quickly, but you'd have to be able to cope with a testing variety of hills. The initial climb from Hebden Bridge to Oxenhope Moor is about 4.5 miles long but isn't particularly steep. Some climbs are short and very steep indeed. and of course, there are others that are quite long and quite steep. After one particularly tough little climb at Thursden (just before Widdop), there is a lovely easy run back towards Hebden Bridge, and a nice descent to finish with.

If we set off at 10:00, only average 10 mph while moving and have an hour at a cafe, we'd still have an hour or more of daylight to spare so lights wouldn't be needed unless anyone decides to ride to and from Hebden Bridge as well, in which case they probably would be.

Provisional date/time (to be confirmed) - 10:00, Sunday 30th November.

Provisional list of riders - _ColinJ_, _colly_, _Bokonon_, _Calum_, _Blonde_, _amrushton_.


----------



## Bokonon (22 Nov 2008)

I might be able to make this, providing I am fully recovered from Saturday's planned hangover and can get a bike with variable gears into a road worthy condition.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2008)

Bokonon said:


> I might be able to make this, providing I am fully recovered from Saturday's planned hangover and can get a bike with variable gears into a road worthy condition.


Okay, I'll stick your name on the list. With a bit of luck it will have warmed up by next weekend.

I've heard from _andy1_ - he won't have his new bike in time so he definitely won't be joining us.

Strictly speaking, because of boundary changes over the years, the Western parts of the route are now in Lancashire, but don't let that put you off !


----------



## Calum (22 Nov 2008)

Tell you what, being knew to the area, I quite fancy this.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2008)

Calum said:


> Tell you what, being knew to the area, I quite fancy this.


Okay Calum, I'll add you to the list. It's not quite as scenic as the Yorkshire Dales round here, but it's still very nice once you get away from the busy valley roads (which my route does).


----------



## Calum (22 Nov 2008)

Ok, great. Shall I pencil it in for 10am on the 30th, weather permitting?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2008)

Calum said:


> Ok, great. Shall I pencil it in for 10am on the 30th, weather permitting?


Yes, do that but keep an eye on this thread during the week in case there is a change of plan.

I see that you and _colly_ are hooking up for the Holme Moss ride so perhaps he could help you out with a lift over for this ride too ? If it was summer, I'd ride over for the Holme Moss loop but it's a bit late in the year for me. I'd probably have to do some riding in the dark and I don't fancy that. 

Re: the weather - It's not so much the cold air that worries me, it's the possibility of icy roads. Some of the roads we'd be using don't get much sun at this time of year and can be a bit dodgy in freezing conditions.

All being well, see you next week. I'll post details of where to meet up later. All the car parks here now are pay-and-display but they are fairly cheap. They do fill up later in the day, but at 09:45ish they should still be fairly empty.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2008)

We've got another couple of weather-dependent 'maybes' for the ride - _Blonde_ and _amrushton_.

Provisional date/time (to be confirmed/changed dependent on consultation with the rain/sleet/snow/hail/freezing fog & ice Gods later in the week !) - 10:00, Sunday 30th November.

Provisional list of riders - _ColinJ_, _colly_, _Bokonon_, _Calum_, _Blonde_, _amrushton_.


If the ride goes ahead, I suggest that we meet up at the St. Pol car park near the river (changed - that was a more expensive, short-stay car park) Market Place car park at about 09:45, with a view to setting off at 10:00. It's harder to get to than the original. Turn down the narrow one-way street Old Gate off the A646 and follow that onto Hangingroyd Lane. 

You'll need a couple of pounds or so worth of change for the pay-and-display machine (that car park is 30p/hour).







Hopefully, I'll see y'all Sunday! 

**** Make sure you check this thread on Saturday evening for final confirmation that the ride is going ahead ****


----------



## colly (24 Nov 2008)

I suggest that we meet up at the St. Pol car park near the river at about 09:45 said:


> You don't happen to know if this car park has one of those height restriction barrier on it do you?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2008)

colly said:


> You don't happen to know if this car park has one of those height restriction barrier on it do you?


I'm fairly sure that the only height barriers on Hebden Bridge's public car parks are the two at the railway station, but I'm nipping out to the shops soon so I'll check the car park just-in-case. I also want to check to make sure that it isn't a short-stay car park. You'd be wanting the space for (potentially) 5 hours or so depending on how much time we spend supping coffee and eating cake! I think the charge is about 30p/hour but I don't drive so I've never used them.

I'll get back to you on this...

PS I think there is a weight restriction on some of the car parks because I remember wondering whether a big 4x4 would weigh that much. I'll check that too. How much does your van weigh?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2008)

I checked the original car park and as I suspected, it's a short-stay car park intended for shoppers. (I didn't notice on my last organised ride and got _ASC1951_ to park there all day - oops, that could have cost him £60 if the parking wardens had booked him !) 

*If you go back to my post with the map, you'll see that I've changed it to refer to Market Place car park. That's long-stay and only 30p/hour. There's no height restriction, but there is a 3 ton weight restriction.*


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2008)

I'm still keeping an eye on the weather expected on Sunday. Three different forecasts agree that it is going to be cold. It might be cold and clear or cold with wintry showers. If the ride goes ahead, I'll be wearing heavy duty cycle clothing, that's for sure!

I think I'll go and bodge mudguards onto my bike, just-in-case.


----------



## colly (27 Nov 2008)

I haven't got any mudguards...............never mind, I'll be at the back anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2008)

colly said:


> I haven't got any mudguards...............never mind, I'll be at the back anyway.


You haven't seen my 15 st 7 lb bulk being slowly winched up any steep hills yet have you B)?

I think I might take a chance on not doing the mudguards. I was going to do them today, but it's nice out and I've just been asked to do a walk over the local hills. I'm busy tomorrow during the day and I hate doing things to my bike just before a ride.

It's hard to be certain about the weather, but it looks to me as though it might be clear but cold on Sunday so unless everybody else drops out, I'll be up for it. 

*Would anybody planning to do the ride confirm it here please?* 

If we know that you are coming, you won't get left behind if you are delayed by a few minutes. You could just make a last minute decision, turn up and take your chances but note - if nobody officially confirms, don't expect me to be there to guide you  !


----------



## colly (28 Nov 2008)

Well I will be there for sure barring any kind of economic/financial disaster..................................? Umm?

I had better confirm tomorrow I think.


----------



## Calum (28 Nov 2008)

I'll be there, with Colly in the van, unless something awful happens...
Even if it does, i'll still be there on the train, so count me in!

(please note, if the weather is really dire, i'll give it a miss)


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2008)

Calum said:


> I'll be there, with Colly in the van, unless something awful happens...
> Even if it does, i'll still be there on the train, so count me in!
> 
> (please note, if the weather is really dire, i'll give it a miss)


If you have to come by train, the 08:45 from Leeds gets in to Hebden Bridge at 09:29. I'd suggest catching that one and get yourself a little warm-up ride in along the A646 towards Todmorden. It'd be quiet at that time on a Sunday morning. Turn round after 10 minutes and head back to HB and you should get to the car park about 09:50.

The 09:02 train gets in at 09:54. It would be cutting it a bit fine to catch that one because if there was any delay you'd be late.



Bokonon said:


> I might be able to make this, providing I am fully recovered from Saturday's planned hangover and can get a bike with variable gears into a road worthy condition.


I hope you can make it!

Bokonon, Calum, Colly - I'll PM you my mobile number so you can contact me if there is a problem or if you want a final weather check. NB I don't normally carry it about with me so just text me if you decide not to come. I'll have the phone with me on Sunday morning though in case there's any last-minute problem. I'll be out in the car park at about 09:50. If you are coming and you might be late, make sure you let me know otherwise you might have to sprint up the Keighley Road after me .


----------



## Bokonon (28 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the PM. I am now back from the pub (started at 12) and think I am due the predicted hangover. I was thinking about cycling over to Heben Bridge but might catch the train - depends how I feel!


----------



## colly (28 Nov 2008)

Bokonon said:


> Thanks for the PM. I am now back from the pub (started at 12) and think I am due the predicted hangover. I was thinking about cycling over to Heben Bridge but might catch the train - depends how I feel!



If you fancy a lift rather than getting the train just pm me. 
I am meeting Calum outside the Parkinson building at 8.45 on Sunday am.
Just pm me so we know to wait for you or not.


----------



## Calum (29 Nov 2008)

Bokonon said:


> Thanks for the PM. I am now back from the pub (started at 12) and think I am due the predicted hangover. I was thinking about cycling over to Heben Bridge but might catch the train - depends how I feel!



But dude, the ride's on Sunday! You would have got over the hangover by then! Unless there's another sesh tomorrow...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2008)

It's been very cold and foggy round here today, but at least it has stayed dry. The forecast is cold and dry tonight so I'm hoping that we won't have any trouble with ice tomorrow but we'll have to be careful on the descents just in case.

I think I'll strap my head torch onto the bike to act as a rear light if it's foggy again. I have a decent Cateye front light and I'll bring that too.

As for hangovers - I fancy a few beers tonight so I might be slightly below par myself - see you in the morning !


----------



## colly (29 Nov 2008)

Went out this morning for a short run just to adjust some stuff on the bike. 

It was COLD. 

Isn't it odd how when it's just around freezing it can really get to you fast. When it's colder it seems more bareable.

Something to do with the dewpoint I expect.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2008)

There could be 3 others joining us, making 7 in all, but they say that they are going to stick to A-roads if it looks icy. I suppose if it happens to be really slippery, then it would be worth considering but I'd be disappointed because I really like the country roads. 

Once we leave the A-road at Oxenhope, it would only be about 5 minutes before we hit the lanes and I think we'd know pretty quickly if there were going to be any problems with ice so we could change our plan then if we had to.

As for feeling cold... I don't like it and I'm not sure that colder is better, so I'm just going to wear a *lot* of clothing !


----------



## Calum (29 Nov 2008)

Ok, i've just worked out the clothing situation... It's gonna be a baselayer, longsleeve fleecy jersey and a coat of some sort over that. Long fleecy bibs aswell. Plus overshoes and gloves. I don't mind the cold air, it's just rain/sleet/snow and icy roads that scare me. (I had a nasty accident in bristol last year thanks to black ice) 

Gonna bodge some raceblades onto the bike aswell, although it looks like the roads wont be _too _wet. 

See you at 8:45 on the steps outside the Uni building tomorrow Colly. And the rest just before 10! It's gonna be a good one!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2008)

I thought I'd just quickly check my bike ready for the ride and it's good job I did - there was a cut in my rear tyre and it was flat. I'm not sure that I want to use that tyre again so I've put a new one on for now. It's a pity because there was quite a bit of wear left in the old one. I might take a closer look at it next week to see if it's safe to use or repairable.

When I went to pump the tyre back up, I had a feeling that I hadn't seated it properly and went round the rim, both sides, to check. Again, good job I did. The very last inch I checked revealed that I'd pinched the tube - a blowout waiting to happen ! 

I've left the wheel off the bike with the tyre fully inflated and I'll check it again before I go to bed. I might have damaged the tube when I pinched it and I don't want to be messing about fixing it again in the morning...


----------



## Calum (29 Nov 2008)

Nightmare!

I've had a look at mine and all looks well at the moment. The front brake is a little stiff, but works fine. I'm busy with a pint of San Miguel at the moment!


----------



## Bokonon (30 Nov 2008)

Colin - thanks again for organising the ride. That was a really good route and I thoroughly enjoyed myself, and the weather was good as well! Good to meet Colly and Calum, shame the others didn't make it because they missed out.


----------



## Bokonon (30 Nov 2008)

And thanks to Colly for providing transport.


----------



## Calum (30 Nov 2008)

Yeah it was a nice day on the bike. Thanks to you too Bokonon, you were good company! Hopefully we'll get another similar thing sorted and they'll be a few more of us. I think my toes have just about thawed out now!


----------



## colly (30 Nov 2008)

Colin..I second the thanks for organising the ride today. Thanks also for the snippets of local history/ information, made for an entertaining journey. Great route too.

Really nice ride with good company.


----------



## ASC1951 (30 Nov 2008)

ColinJ said:


> (I didn't notice on my last organised ride and got _ASC1951_ to park there all day - oops, that could have cost him £60 if the parking wardens had booked him !)


Well, you tried, Colin but in fact I arrived a) 15 minutes late and  with no change for the meter, so I had to park on the way out to Todmorden anyway. 

I see I have missed another Forum ride. I'm afraid I was also getting some San Miguel down me, Calum, but sneaking a week off in t'Canaries where it was 20 degrees warmer than Leeds and no-one could see quite how slowly I pedal uphill.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Well, you tried, Colin but in fact I arrived a) 15 minutes late and  with no change for the meter, so I had to park on the way out to Todmorden anyway.


D'oh - I'd forgotten that! It's a good job that you didn't have change for the meter because Calderdale council always have wardens out checking for parking infringements and they don't listen to excuses. "But, Colin told me to park here...!" wouldn't have got you off with it!

Hey _colly_, _Calum_ and _Bokonon_ - it was really nice to meet the three of you. I was so pleased with the way that ride turned out, having fretted yesterday about the prospects of freezing fog and ice. My spirits were really lifted by the sunshine, and the cold didn't really spoil the ride.

Information about Wycoller where we had our cafe stop.

Blake Dean trestle bridge - the foundations of which I pointed out.

'Dawson City' - the workers' shanty town I mentioned.

A photograph of Widdop reservoir which we went past on our way back (taken by _andy1_ a few weeks ago).


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2008)

Oh, and I've just found this charming photograph of the Blakedean train!


----------



## colly (2 Dec 2008)

Just cobbled together those two photos from my phone:


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2008)

colly said:


> Just cobbled together those two photos from my phone:


Hey, that's pretty neat considering it started off as two photographs and both were taken by people in the composite picture.

I'm still feeling embarrassed about trying to take a picture looking into the camera lens and wondering why I couldn't see anything !


----------



## colly (3 Dec 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Hey, that's pretty neat considering it started off as two photographs and both were taken by people in the composite picture.
> 
> I'm still feeling embarrassed about trying to take a picture looking into the camera lens and wondering why I couldn't see anything !



My first attempt at mixing two photos. Not bad considering.

And I wouldn't be too worried about getting the phone the wrong way round. I've lost count of the number of pics I have looking up my nose.


----------



## Bokonon (3 Dec 2008)

Good job, especially as my bike moved at the join!


----------



## Calum (3 Dec 2008)

That's pretty handy Colly!

I really do need a haircut though...


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2008)

Here's a photo of Blakedean taken from the steep downhill by the scout hostel, where we were overtaken by an impatient motorist.

[Just wanted to test attaching an image - I've never done it this way before]


----------



## JamesM (5 Dec 2008)

Glad you had a good ride out. I've been lurking and was thinking of joining you. I was in two minds until I got this sickness and diarrhea thing that's been going round which made up my mind!

Hopefully I'll get out with you on another ride some time soon? (Note, not if you're in serious training for the West Yorks Cycle Route! )


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2008)

JamesM said:


> Glad you had a good ride out. I've been lurking and was thinking of joining you. I was in two minds until I got this sickness and diarrhea thing that's been going round which made up my mind!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get out with you on another ride some time soon? (Note, not if you're in serious training for the West Yorks Cycle Route! )


Pity you couldn't make it James, but there will always be another one! I hope you get over that bug soon, it sounds nasty .

I won't be organising anything again now until the NY when hopefully the weather will have improved!

I'm not going to think seriously about the WYCR unless I can get the 3 stone I've put on back off again. It would be too much for me in my current condition, but I've done the equivalent of it before when fit so I know I can do it again if I sort myself out.

If the WYCR is a bit much for you, you could always have a go at the Spring Into The Dales audax event in April which uses some of the same roads. It's a bit under half the length of the WYCR and a bit over half the climbing. Highly recommended.


----------



## marinyork (5 Dec 2008)

I might pop along to one of these rides. I have to 60+ rides this month though which is why I didn't come along. As for 157 miles I've no idea if I could do that.


----------



## Bokonon (5 Dec 2008)

Anyone want to suggest time/place/date for the next CC West Yorks Chapter ride?

I intend to do the 100km/month next year, so will be doing at least 1 ride a month from Leeds - other people are welcome to join in. I'll start with nice and easy flat routes until the weather improves, and get longer and harder in the summer.


----------



## marinyork (5 Dec 2008)

Sounds good Bokonen. I was thinking of 100km per month or doing some audaxes. That's about my distance at the moment. After the two big rides this month I'll have much more of an idea how realistic that is. Are you North or South Leeds as that makes a slight difference?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2008)

marinyork said:


> As for 157 miles I've no idea if I could do that.


At one time, I would have doubted my ability to do it too, but I worked my way up to that kind of level. (I've lost 50% of my fitness since then though... )

I gradually increased my mileage until I was okay on hilly (imperial) century rides. After that I decided to have a go at a 200 km ride. The first one wasn't an audax, it was a local 100 mile sportive (_The Pendle Pedal_) but I rode 20 km to the start and back again afterwards so that was a total of 200 km. It didn't kill me so I kept on doing '200s' and got to know audax riders who were doing even longer rides - 300 km, 400 km, and 600 km! Some even do monster rides such as Paris-Brest-Paris (1200 km) and London-Edinburgh-London (1400 km) ! 

I'm not interested in doing those kind of distances. Perhaps as a succession of shorter daily rides yes, but I'd get saddle-sore trying to do them in 'one bite'. I'm not into sleep-deprivation or riding in the dark, however a ride of about 150 miles could be done fairly comfortably in about half a day and in daylight in mid-summer. 

I come from Coventry but have lived in Yorkshire for over 20 years. It dawned on me a few years back that Hebden Bridge to Coventry in a day would easily be 'doable' for a fit cyclist - it just took me a few years to get round to it, in June 2007. With a couple of diversions, I ended up doing about 141 miles including some tough climbs in West Yorkshire and the entire length of the Peak District. I felt pretty good when I got to my destination, so much so that my family thought I'd brought my bike down on the train !

I'd say that anybody in good health who is a regular cyclist should be able to build up to doing something like the WYCR if they work hard over a 6 month period and it's going to be at least 6 months before we'd be doing the ride. There's plenty of time to get ready for it, it's more a question of having the desire to do it. I know some very fit people who just aren't interested in stretching themselves. They just stay at the same level year after year, enjoying themselves and keeping healthy. They are not into cycling for the challenge, they just like keeping fit and being out in the countryside.

If you fancy having a go at the WYCR with us next June, draw up a plan of how to get from where you are now to where you'll need to be then.


----------



## Bokonon (5 Dec 2008)

marinyork said:


> Sounds good Bokonen... Are you North or South Leeds as that makes a slight difference?



I'm west Leeds and it makes a huge difference . I tend to head north on most rides as it is easy to get to and is where all the good stuff is, so I would have suggested rendevous points in that direction, but I am open from starting elsewhere if that makes it more convenient for anyone wanting to join in.

I would agree with what ColinJ says about building up to the WYCR. If you can ride 100k now without difficulty then, with training, you'll make it round 157 hilly miles in 6 months time.


----------



## colly (5 Dec 2008)

Colin, I think thats a good idea: setting down a plan of what you need to do and how fit you need to be before undertaking a challenge like that.
6 months is plenty of time to build up to that kind of endurance but we all know that time flits past so fast that before you know it that 6 months will be down to 3 and then the old doubt sets in.
The most I have ever done in one bite is a little over 100 miles. On more than one occasion. The times I did it I didn't pay much attention to diet and being 'prepared' before hand. I was regularly doing 40 to 60 miles on Sundays and so I reckoned 100 should be manageable. 
Well it was but the extra 40 seemed an awful long way.

157miles over a hilly route would be a big step up for me but it's one of those things that if you say. ........'well that would be good to do' ......and then you never even try it is such a shame.

So I for one will be setting this a target for the summer and with what Colin said earlier I will set myself, and try to stick to, some realistic goals along the way.

Then come the day I will have a good chance of succeeding. If I go belly up it won't be for the lack of trying.


----------



## colly (5 Dec 2008)

Bokonon said:


> Anyone want to suggest time/place/date for the next CC West Yorks Chapter ride?
> 
> I intend to do the 100km/month next year, so will be doing at least 1 ride a month from Leeds - other people are welcome to join in. I'll start with nice and easy flat routes until the weather improves, and get longer and harder in the summer.



I'll be up for that for sure. Are you in Leeds between Xmas and the new year? If so what about a ride or two?


----------



## marinyork (5 Dec 2008)

Bokonon said:


> I'm west Leeds and it makes a huge difference . I tend to head north on most rides as it is easy to get to and is where all the good stuff is, so I would have suggested rendevous points in that direction, but I am open from starting elsewhere if that makes it more convenient for anyone wanting to join in.
> 
> I would agree with what ColinJ says about building up to the WYCR. If you can ride 100k now without difficulty then, with training, you'll make it round 157 hilly miles in 6 months time.



West is fine. I know someone who lives in Burley Park and visit a fair bit. I've even cycled there. He used to live in Armley. I think he's insane for not going out north to Otley, Roundhay and places like that but it's just not his thing.


----------



## marinyork (5 Dec 2008)

ColinJ said:


> At one time, I would have doubted my ability to do it too, but I worked my way up to that kind of level. (I've lost 50% of my fitness since then though... )
> 
> I gradually increased my mileage until I was okay on hilly (imperial) century rides. After that I decided to have a go at a 200 km ride. The first one wasn't an audax, it was a local 100 mile sportive (_The Pendle Pedal_) but I rode 20 km to the start and back again afterwards so that was a total of 200 km. It didn't kill me so I kept on doing '200s' and got to know audax riders who were doing even longer rides - 300 km, 400 km, and 600 km! Some even do monster rides such as Paris-Brest-Paris (1200 km) and London-Edinburgh-London (1400 km) !
> 
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement. We'll see, perhaps I'll be back on this thread in six months time. I have cycled for 3 and a half years (2 seasons - I was more or less out of cycling in 2007 for various reasons) and in that time barely improved at all in terms of average speed. I've learnt a lot on this forum and accidentally in that time and if I'd known all that when I started I think I would be a better cyclist but I don't think it'd have made much difference in the bigger scheme of things. The depressing thing is looking through the beginners section where people come along and almost instantaneously jump into 50 miler charity or other rides.

I know people exaggerate some things on here but unlike jimboalee I don't think a lot of the people on this forum are average, but exceptional (all right they're not pros but that's another step up). I'm not built for speed, I have tiny muscles and have worked out that spinning is better for me and the interminably slow process of flicking up gears at that cadence into fractionally bigger gears. Like someone else on this forum said I think the thing to do is hammer 40 or 50 milers every week and see how I get on. The first ride of about 50 miles I did this year absolutely killed, the 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th were all pretty easy affairs, the last one so crazy I felt I could have got on the bike and done another one. 

I've joined two cycling organisations in an attempt to get some experience with cyclists of similar abilities (they do 50 milers every week) as when I have cycled with others in the past I have cycled much, much faster than on my own and see if I can drag my average speed kicking and screaming out of the stone age. Unfortunately they wind down in the winter, hence the appeal of these threads. I visit Leeds and the Dales from time to time in anycase.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2008)

marinyork said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. We'll see, perhaps I'll be back on this thread in six months time. I have cycled for 3 and a half years (2 seasons - I was more or less out of cycling in 2007 for various reasons) and in that time barely improved at all in terms of average speed.


I got my first bike as an adult in 1989 (having not owned one since getting my bike nicked from school way back in 1969), but I was slow in getting into riding again. I think I only cycled about 50 miles or so in 1989, 150 in 1990, and 500 in 1991. 

It wasn't until about 1992 that I really started to enjoy cycling again. 

The longest ride I did in the first 10 years was only about 100 km (69 miles). It took me another few years to do an imperial century and then I did a couple a year for 5 or 6 years after that. 

Finally I did a 200 km audax and then, knowing that I was fit enough to do them, I did another 4 or 5 over the next few months. Once I decided to step up the distances, my body soon responded. The thing that had been holding me back was my mind.


----------



## marinyork (5 Dec 2008)

One of the seasons was a lot of miles (although looking back over the logs that might have been a bit of an overestimate by about 500 miles), it's not like I did no mileage in 2007 but it was a lot less. Earlier I was doing 30 milers a couple of times a week and really enjoying it. With hindsight I was perhaps not eating/drinking enough and overdoing it some days but I'd do about 30 miles all right. Once I went upto about 35 I'd suddenly hit the wall . It didn't happen every time but bang it'd happen again and again. So I never really went over that distance and still tend not to today. I used to do cross country running and a similar thing would happen there where I could run along quite happily (albeit at a decent but not the fastest speed in the world) for about 8-10 miles and then bang. Motivation is a big factor but it is getting someone your own ability. The guy who I've done the most cycling with (and do less and less with now) thinks I'm absolutely nuts and superhuman maniac (it's amusing ). He's built differently, good for company and on the flat can hammer it along for short distances of about 10 miles but is absolutely appalling on hills and hates them with a passion . 

I love my cycling. I'd be extremely happy if I was able to do hilly (that's not showing off, there just be hills) 60 milers on a regular basis as that gets me out in the countryside areas I love unaided by car or train. Anything else is a bonus really. I find cycling with other people tends be something to aim for and just sort of passes the time - not that cycling is ever boring, it just passes differently and less focus on things.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2008)

Apart from a good base level of fitness, a proper food and drink strategy would be necessary for me to be able to do the WYCR in a day without too much pain and suffering.

I'm okay upto about 40 hilly miles or 3 hours (say) on a couple of 750 mL bottles with a mix of 2/3 water and 1/3 orange juice. Beyond that I add carbo-powder to my drinks. 

Once I get beyond about 55 miles I always take something to eat (or buy something while I'm out).

For a century ride, I'd get through 4 * 750 mL bottles of water/OJ/carbo-powder plus a couple of sandwiches and a chocolate bar or two. I'd probably buy a can of Coke at about the 75 mile point to get a boost from the sugar and caffeine.

For a hilly 200, I'd have what I do for a century plus another 750 mL bottle and maybe another can of Coke and a piece of cake.

I reckon for the WYCR I'd need 6 or 7 * 750 mL bottles and as many cans of Coke, pieces of cake, bars of chocolate and sandwiches as I could handle. Possibly a gel or two as well later on. 

I find the biggest problem beyond about 100 miles is forcing myself to eat and drink when I'm getting tired. I really don't feel like it, but I know from experience that I'd start suffering like a dog if I didn't.

On long rides I sweat a lot so I usually add a small pinch of salt to each drink. On a hot day, my face is caked with the stuff and it needs to be replaced. I get cramps if I don't replace it.

*PS* I suppose we should stop talking about the WYCR here, and do it in the WYCR thread instead ?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2008)

Where's my Christmas avatar?

Oops - found it! I changed my profile picture by mistake.


----------

